# Tecumseh 2-cycle won't start



## dalesd (Dec 27, 2004)

I got a used John Deere TRS21 snowblower from my dad as a housewarming "gift". The catch is, it doesn't start.

I drained the gas tank, put in fresh fuel. I replaced the sparkplug and verified that it sparks. I checked the fuel line and filter. All clear, but no start.

If I put some gas directly into the choke thingy, I can get it to run for about 5-seconds, then it quits.

I think I've ruled everything out except the carburator. I imagine it's gummed up with old fuel and such. Does this sound like I'm on the right track?

I'm handy with a wrench, but I don't know nothing about carburators. (Every car I've owned has been fuel injected. Carbs seem like ancient history to me. 
:hat: ) Naturally I don't have a manual, or a rebuild kit, or any special tools that might be required (but a good selection of regular tools).

The driveway is now full of snow (of course). 

The way I look at it, I have three options:


Try spraying the carb with carburator cleaner, and pray that will be good enough to get me going for tonight.
Try taking the carb apart, soaking it good in carb cleaner, washing what I can see, and putting it back together.
get out the shovel and shovel the driveway. Then take the thing to the local small-engine repair shop next weekend.
Pros and cons?
Option 1 is cheap and easy, but who knows if it will work.
Option 2 is more difficult, maybe impossible without replacement parts, seals, etc.
Option 3 means hard labor for me, and money out-of-pocket. What would I expect to pay for a repair like this?

Well, I'm off to get a can of "Carb Medic" or something. It's worth a shot.


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

dalesd
If you PM me with your email address I'll send you a PDF manual for the Tecumseh 2 cycle engines that will explain in pretty good detail what you have to do to rebuild that carb.
Getting back to the problem at hand, since it will run when you put fuel directly into it means that the carb is gummed up. Most likely it is the diaphragm, fuel nowadays hardens the rubber on them and they don't pump the way they should. I suggest a complete carb cleaning.
So for tonight, I think you'll have to shovel (shudder). Sorry.

snoman


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well i'd tear it down and clean it good. sounds like the whole things gummed up. replacements like carb kits will be good to go along with the cleaning. i wouldn't use cleaner in it while the carbs on do it will further make the seals and all worse. might be just a clogged jet etc. if it was up for more then a year its gummed.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

might check and see if it has a fuel shut off on the tank ,just my 2 cents


----------



## Jeff194307 (Dec 28, 2004)

Use option two, then clean the drive to test your work. Your carb is gummed up. I do not use commercial carb soaks anymore, have gone to using straight white vinegar instead. It is cheap, non toxic, biodegradable, and works just as good, maybe better than the chem dip. Just be sure to rinse and dry the carb parts prior to reassembly. You will probably need a diaphram and new needle and seat.


----------



## dalesd (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the help.

I tried the carb cleaner, and that didn't have any noticible effect. Then I grabbed the shovel....  

My next step will be to pull the carb off and see what I can do there. I haven't been able to find a local small engine shop, so I still don't have any parts. I've found a few hits on ebay - rebuild kits and even an entire new carb for under $20 shipped. If they're even the right parts for my model. We'll see.

Where else can I buy parts? Online or B&M would be fine.


----------

